# [SOLVED] Sharp Aquos Quarttron aspect ratio is off



## Reddington

I got a Sharp AQUOS Quattron 830 Series tv and cannot for the life of me get the aspect ratio correct. I've tried each of the 4 zoom modes but they all cut off the edges of the image. I haven't been able to find any way to turn the "zoom" off so it just shows the normal size. On non-HD channels the whole image is visible in a 4:3 ratio with large black sections on either side so it only takes up about 70% of the screen. HD channels have the exact opposite problem because the "zoom" cuts off the edges of the picture.

All I want to know is how to turn off the "zoom" feature the so picture fits the screen on HD channels correctly. I've looked through all the menus and the manual and haven't been able to find anything that works.:banghead:

I'd really appreciate some help figuring this out.


----------



## Reddington

*Re: Sharp Aquos Quarttron aspect ratio is off*

Just an fyi; the "zoom" feature is the view mode on the tv. I just couldn't remember it last night.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Sharp Aquos Quarttron aspect ratio is off*

What is the source?

Could be the source output is not configured correctly. You may also need to adjust the actual display size (if that TV model supports that option).

I have the same issue on my old rear projection model. Everything is configured properly, but the image is larger than the screen on all 4 sides (by a small amount).


----------



## Reddington

*Re: Sharp Aquos Quarttron aspect ratio is off*

I can't believe I missed what was causing this problem this whole time but there was an HD zoom button on the remote for the xfinity cable box that was set on zoom 1! I had tried every button on the tv remote and just never thought to look on the cable remote, :rofl:. 

Thanks for the help Dogg, I appreciate it.


----------



## JimE

No problem. Glad you figured it out.


----------

